# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Frizura meshkujsh...!

## LOGIC

Pershendetje! Me ndihmon ndokush te gjej disa frizura te meshkujve...
Ndonje adres ku mund te marr foto apo diqka te tille..?

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Ktu jom une...shife iher te pelqe prerja? Po qe se te pelqe te them si quhet.
E ke ne original & negative qe te dallosh me mire prerjen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nolird

Logic ja nje adrese ku mund te marish foto per frizura.

http://www.hairstyle.com/mens-hair-styles/index.htm

----------


## KOKASHTA

Llaco kush te ka genjy qe te rri mire ai model mer?  :ngerdheshje: 
Shif se ashtu sic e ke bere ti floket, duhet te heqesh barsetat dhe ti rrisesh me shume perpara dhe mos i presesh drejt.
Do bohesh me simpatik po ndoqe udhezimet e mia  :shkelje syri:

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Info : Ke ajo foto jom ne oren 6 te mjesit lale ...pas nje nate shum te gjate pa gjum dhe nen stresin e _flori_  :ngerdheshje:  mir qe ka rezistu ne ashtu sic osht  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KOKASHTA

AHAHAHAHH 
Pse mer model flokesh te duket ky me lart ty... Ai i ka fut makinen dhe esht qeth qeros.
Je sje pa gjume, prap nuk e ke modelin ashtu sic duhet te ishte mer vertet.
Floket para duhet ti kishe me te gjata, qe njerin sy te ta zinin  :shkelje syri: , dhe barseta sduhet te kishe .
Nejse ene kshu ste rri keq

----------


## KOKASHTA

Llaco, shif kjo eshte frezura per te cilen un them, dhe qe ti duhet te arrish.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Kjo si te duket ?

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ja dhe nje model tjeter ...

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ja dhe modeli i fundit  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Nolird



----------


## LOGIC

Ju falenderoje te gjitheve per kohen qe harxhuat per mua.
Met vertet disa me pelqyen...Po shikoj edhe ne ate faqe qe ke e postuar mesiper dhe do vendosi ta zgjedh njeren... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

asnjona sme pelqeu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

> asnjona sme pelqeu


LooooooL Niko vetem frizura yte osht ma e bukura apo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## friendlyboy1

*Moderatori: Nese nuk keni ndonje gje interesante per te thene rreth temes beni mire te mos postoni fare.*

----------


## Dorontina

*o vertet keto jan fruzura te stilit Ajnshtein* ....se s'asht kreh kurr ...
me dhimben djemt qe dojn te ndjekin ket mode e jan te pakrehur e mbyten flokun me gel e ne 30 vite skan tani qime ne kokê ...*kur e dim qe Geli se len flikun te marri frym....*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> *o vertet keto jan fruzura te stilit Ajnshtein* ....se s'asht kreh kurr ...
> me dhimben djemt qe dojn te ndjekin ket mode e jan te pakrehur e mbyten flokun me gel e ne 30 vite skan tani qime ne kokê ...*kur e dim qe Geli se len flikun te marri frym....*



Po femrat qe i lyejne ?

----------


## Dorontina

Po femra i lyn por edhe perdorin gjera per ti ushqy dhe kur qesin gjera me teper i lajn at dit si flokun si ftyren se duhet me marr frym.dhe edhe nji gja *natyra e flokut te mashkujt dhe te femnat asht ndryshe , mashkulli kur e humb flokun nuk vjen me kurse femnes i vin prap keto jan te lidhura me hormonet .*por ramja e flokurt me se shumti vjen nga promaja...nuk duhet me dal jasht me fok te lageta ...ne ket menyr vuan edhe veshi, edhe hunda edhe floku...
*gjat rinis ruhet pleqria*

----------


## Blue_sky

> Ktu jom une...shife iher te pelqe prerja? Po qe se te pelqe te them si quhet.
> E ke ne original & negative qe te dallosh me mire prerjen


Si rrush qenke por vetullat mos i shkul se dukesh me rough pastaj :i qetë:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Moderatori: Nese nuk keni ndonje gje interesante per te thene rreth temes beni mire te mos postoni fare.*

----------

